# Finding my Model SP with an Android App.



## KnightRiderKitt (Jun 18, 2021)

My Samsung Android A32 seems to have trouble connecting the Tesla App. to the vehicle. On a regular basis I'll get the following message, "Last seen X hours or X minutes ago" with the X being the number of hours or minutes it was last connected. Then it shows "Parked". Sometimes it'll take a half minute or more to find and connect. It has done this since the vehicle was new. Recently, when I was having my MSP serviced, it would come up with, "In Service" immediately, every time, no delay at all. Also, today for the first time I've received the following messages, followed by "Parked": "500 Server Error" and "503 Server Maintenance". I suspect this is Tesla's Server, as this is the first time I've ever seen these messages.

My questions are as follows: Is it normal for the Android App. to ALWAYS take so long to find the vehicle or should it be almost instantaneous? Is this peculiar only to Android phones or do the iPhones have the same problem? Is there a problem with either the vehicle or the Server?

This is really inconvenient when coming out to the vehicle from the market or such (especially in the rain/snow) and have to wait a half minute or so to be able to open the trunk, as everything on the App. is inoperative until it finds the vehicle.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Many people on twitter have reported that Tesla's servers have been experiencing issues recently.

So that's most likely the cause of your issues.

Note that won't affect your ability to use the phone for features that use bluetooth rather than an internet connection, such as a key, controls for locking, etc.


----------

